# Rabbit recipes



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey,
looking for any good ideas for rabbit. already have a smoker planned but seeing if anyone has other ideas?thanks


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Cook like a roast with carrots, taters and onions..

Par boil then season,flour and fry in pan like chicken.. Boil just to make tender.

Rabbit looks like a house cat on a plate..lol
Squirrel looks like a rat..


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i had a buddy cook some for me and is a member on here. it was jam up. I THINK he boiled it and then dried it off and then fried it in quarters or halves with flour and made gravy and taters or rice. man o man!!


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Domestic or wild? My favorite way for domestic rabbit is barbecued on the grill.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fried rabbit is awesome, Fried rabbit smothered in gravy is also awesome. But if it's a wild rabbit it can be very tough and I would recommend cooking it slow like a roast with carrots, onions, and taters as mentioned above.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Wild rabbit. Looking for Bambi and got Thumper instead. and a couple of his swuirrel buddies too...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fried with gravy made from the drippins!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dumplings like chicken & dumplings.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Grilling and frying some up for dinner tonight in Colorado. Got rice, gravy, greens and cornbread waiting for them.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Ohh mannnn!!! looks yummy!!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

cut up the rabbit almost like you would a chicken and make sure its washed off good. season it with whatever you like (salt and pepper, greek seasoning, cajun, etc). dredge rabbit pieces in flour then fry in 350 degree oil for 5 minutes. Drain the rabbit on newspaper then pour off most of the grease in the pan reserving the drippings. Saute chopped vegetables consisting of 1 onion, 4 jalapenos and 1 stalk of celery on medium heat for 5 minutes. Add 1 tsp of cajun seasoning and 1 tsp of red pepper and 1 tablespoon of flour and cook for 5 minutes more making sure you stir the pan constantly and scrape the pan bottom well. pour in 1 can of rotel tomatoes and cook 5 more minutes. Add the rabbit pieces back to this and put in the oven for 30 minutes on 350. Serve with rice, biscuits and plenty of cold beer. Cook it in a black iron skillet and its a one pot dish. It will make you shoot every rabbit you see.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

my mom bakes them in the oven with BBQ sauce thinned with water. Cooked until meat falling off the bones. Good stuff


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rabbit and dumplings. Fine!


----------

